# Gibt es einen Unterschied zw. USB 1.1 und 2.0 Kabel ?



## Dumm wie Brot (28. Oktober 2004)

Hallo, ich habe soeben meinen neuen Drucker erhalten, musste aber erfahren dass mal wieder kein USB Kabel mitgeliefert wird.
Ich habe noch ein älteres Kabel von meinem Scanner, jedoch gab es damals nur USB 1.1.
Bis das neue Kabel ankommt kann es leider noch ein paar Tage dauern.
Wäre es möglich zu Testzwecken das ältere Kabel vom Scanner zu benutzen ?(reinpassen tuts ja  :suspekt: ) 
USB 2.0 und 1.1 haben ja unterschiedliche Datenübertragungsraten und zudem gibt es im Laden extra Kabel mit der Bezeichnung "USB 2.0 Kabel"

Mfg und danke


----------



## Sinac (28. Oktober 2004)

Ja, das geht. Wird halt vielleicht bissle langsameer, obwohl du das bei nem Druck nicht wirklich merken solltest.


----------

